# blazer mini 1.5 vanes pros, cons



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

I used them on both fatboys and CE 3-d selects and could tell no diffrence between them and the regular 2" blazer's or the 3inch dura's!! Just lighter!!!


----------

